# my rabbit



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi my name is Rachel  I have a rabbit called freckales , she is a mini lop, 1 years old 
and we got her from the pet shop ( i know i know ) bad!. My older sister bought 
Freckale but after a while , she got bored with her so i helped with everything
know my sister pays for the vet bills, food and all the care she needs.

Freckale hasunt got a friend because when she was little she hade a friend called biscuit .But sadly , she went up the rainbow bridge ! Ever since Biscuit passed away Freckale got more angry and aggressive and still is know, to other rabbits and humans . I try to give her more bonding time with me but she just don't want it ! Its sad really she is a beautiful bunny but she is just to aggressive . Also Freckale isunt litter trained , i have tryed everything but she just lifts up the litter box ! sorry for all this ramberling lol ! Know i will doing rabbit blogs :bunny19

Hear are a few !


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome.

I'd work on the litter training. Are you using a box large enough for her to be stretched out in? Add bricks in the cornersr if it's not heavy enough.

Is she spayed? If not, she should be, so she won't get reproductive cancers & it will calm her down, too.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,welcome and it was lovely reading about your bunny. And so sorry to hear about Biscuit.

I've seen you post a few questions about litter training. I'd love to help. Can you tell me about your bunny's house. Is she inside/outside? What kind of box and litter do you use? And what flooring/other materials are in the cage?

Also, what is your area? Knowing a general location can help with product suggestions.

Im also curious, how do you pronounce your bunny's name? It is Freck Ale?

Glad you found us here


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi & welcome, Rachel! Glad to have you & Freckales to join us! So sorry about Biscuit. We have some very helpful people here to help with any problems or answer any questions. Love to hear all about Freckales & pix are always welcome!


----------



## whitelop (Mar 2, 2013)

The pictures didn't work for me, but hopefully if you post more they'll work. 

I saw that you asked a question about litter boxes on my blog, I answered there and I'll answer here too. 
Like Lisa asked, where are you? Sometimes that affects what we can suggest for litters and bedding. 
-Is her litter box big enough? I would make sure that she has a HUGE litter box. Some people use shallow storage bins and others just use the large sized litter boxes. 
-Sometimes having more than one litter box helps too. So if your bun likes to use two different corners, then put another litter box in the other corner she likes to use too. I have 3 boxes for my bun. She has one in her cage, one in each corner she likes to go potty in. 
-Do you have bedding in the whole cage? If you do, then I would take the bedding out of the rest of the cage and ONLY put it in the litter boxes. That way, she doesn't get confused and think the whole cage is a big litter box. I use blankets as bedding for my bun, she gets fleece blankets. Fleece are one of the better ones to use because its okay if they chew on them. 
-Make sure you're putting all the stray poops and pees in the litter box, so she knows that the litter box is where to go because her scent will be in there. 
-For the first week or two of litter training, I didn't clean the litter box out completely, I left some pee and poop in the box so Ellie would understand thats where she needed to go. 
-Also, if she isn't spayed then that is a HUGE part of not being great with the box. Its a territory thing when she is going to the bathroom out of the litter box and its really hard to have a fully litter trained rabbit UNLESS they're spayed or neutered. I still deal with stray poops and occasionally stray pees because my rabbit is not spayed. 

I hope that helps and I can't wait to hear more updates about Freckales! By the way, can I ask how old you are?


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)

thank you lakecondo

my rabbit freckale lives in a hutch from pets at home but soon she is goiong to get a new hutch ! on the bace of her hutch is wood shaving and in her her litter is also woodshavings in the botton but i put hay in . well i call her freck but her really name is like freck and then al !
I live in england !  thank you so mutch for the nice comment


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)

also thank u tanutz 

i will be posting more pic and info


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)

yeah i am so sorry i dont know how to add the pics but i have an album on my page or p on rofile !!
I am going to get a new bin for her because she has grown and docent fit in any more! I do use 
betting in the the hole cage woodshavings on the bottom then she has a blanket on the top and 
were she sleeps i have hay ! freckale is sprayed and nuterd ! I am 11  thank you all for all the lovley answers xxx


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)

update :
Today i went shopping for freckale and this week i got some kale btw she loves it !
Also my older sister who i think i mentioned she might be going to collage in Scotland so i can be able to be in charge of freck to make her life more happier  pluss we might me moving to a smaller house but a bigger garden , i have good plans witch i will tell u about soon  i am so happy that people are being so nice ! can u guys plz help me to get pics up ? xx


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.chinchillas2shop.co.uk/
this is a great website if u live in the uk ! sorry for all u USA people . hopefully u guys can go on the page ! xx


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope this was us fall guys ! &#128523;&#128156;&#10084;&#128151;&#128154;&#128153;&#128155;


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you for helping me ! sorry i havent been on for a wile


----------



## freckale-freack2013 (Jun 26, 2013)

Update :
1. sorry i havut been on for wile it was because freckale has been mager ill !She got this illness before but we dont know what it was and it might come back agein .The vet said it might be a ear infection or something alse ! Freckale keeped on falling over and it was horrible to see !
If you guys know what it might be plz reply !


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Freckales. I don't know what it could be but I'll be praying for your bun. You might want to post a threas about your bunny in the sick bunny section.


----------



## JBun (Jun 26, 2013)

It sounds like e. cuniculi or an ear infection. Did the vet find signs of an ear infection, or a do a blood test to check for e. cuniculi antibodies? Is your rabbit on any meds. Usually for something like this, an antibiotic is given, and if it is EC, panacur(fenbendazole) to control the parasite, metacam to reduce inflammation, and sometimes meclizine to help with the dizziness. You may also need to be syringing food and water if your rabbit isn't able to eat on it's own. This is somthing that really needs to be treated IMMEDIATELY, and properly, to save the rabbit and hopefully prevent permanent damage.

http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk/resources/content/info-sheets/ecuniculi.htm
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Otit/otitis.htm


----------

